# ZiwiPeak: A Comment on Feeding Guidelines



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to post that for those of you contemplating feeding ZiwiPeak, but hesitating because of the cost:

You may need to feed MUCH LESS than the calculator suggests!!! You can save lots of money! The feeding guidelines really are much too high.

Epic is a highly active dog. She has Agility classes 2x per week, I train at home 3-5x per day, and she hikes, swims, etc. she is HIGHLY ACTIVE. Sport dog active, not just "runs around a lot" active.

She weighs 12lbs, lean.

According to ZiwiPeak feeding guidelines, a 12lb active to highly active dog should eat between 1.5 to 2 scoops per day (depending I guess on your definition of "active") which translates to between 3 and 4 ounces of food.

In actuality, Epic eats 1 very shaken off scoop per day. I weighed it on the kitchen scale today, and she eats 1.3 to 1.5 ounces of food per day. That is (less than) HALF what is suggested for an active dog, and a fraction of what is suggested for a highly active dog, which she may well qualify as by the ZiwiPeak definition.

So, the scoop isn't 2 ounces. At least, mine isn't. LOL

And my active to highly active 12lb sport dog eats less than a scoop per day. So if you have 1 or 2 Chihuahuas that are half what Epic weighs, and you'd like to try ZiwiPeak, you probably can.

Lastly, if you're feeding as per the guidelines and having weight gain or runny stools, try cutting back! 

Hope this helps motivate someone to try this amazing food.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Every dog is different, so it is hard to just go by feeding guidelines. For example, one of mine should be getting 1/4 scoop per meal and he gets about 1/3 because he has trouble keeping weight on. Penny gets 1/4 scoop even though she weighs more than Lion- she gains weight easily.


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm feeding Zeus a little less than instructed just cs he put on weight sooo easily!! They'll be getting 1/4 scoop each mealtime.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Absolutely!

It is variable by dog. 2 of mine are fed much more than suggests, one less.

The calculator is just a great place to start and then the dog's body is the calculator from there!


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

Yep, I just feel so sad when people think they will go broke feeding ZiwiPeak and don't give it a try... We were shocked how little we feed, so it is worth a bag anyway to see.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I also think that people see how little is fed and think they are starving their dogs and either give up or feed too much. 

It is a VERY calorie dense food so a little goes a long way!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

We realised the other day that the calculator and the back of the pack vary a lot so you might want to look at the differences there. Mylo is 15 weeks, 2.8lbs and should be getting 3 meals of 7g per day but he'll often only eat 2 anyway. Once every few days he'll eat more but for the most part he actually eats less. He runs a fair bit inside and gets 2 hour long walks per day but also eats a lot. It's worth noting that he gets twice the amount because he's a puppy.


----------

